# Cylinder 2 misfire, scratching my head



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cylinders are always 1 2 3 4. Firing order is always 1 3 4 2.

Wires, and there's a spring inside that seems to get out of whack also. 

Dirty injector causing a lean misfire. Run a can of seafoam in the gas.

Compression check. 

Misfires seem to be common with the gen1.

Haven't seen many issues with the gen2. Other then cracked piston in the early models. Usually #1 is the culprit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cracked pistons happen on both generations, but it's more common on the Gen 2.

Is this a 2016 Limited (old body style) or Gen 2 (new body style)? Oil fill cap is in the rear of the Gen 2 and in the front of the Gen 1 motor.


----------



## karmakoin (Aug 31, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> Cylinders are always 1 2 3 4. Firing order is always 1 3 4 2.
> 
> Wires, and there's a spring inside that seems to get out of whack also.
> 
> ...


Do you believe it’s the cracked springs inside the coil boot? Because I switched coil packs between different cylinders but the misfire remains on cylinder 2.


----------



## karmakoin (Aug 31, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Cracked pistons happen on both generations, but it's more common on the Gen 2.
> 
> Is this a 2016 Limited (old body style) or Gen 2 (new body style)? Oil fill cap is in the rear of the Gen 2 and in the front of the Gen 1 motor.


it should be the gen 2 I believe. The oil fill cap is in the rear of the motor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

karmakoin said:


> it should be the gen 2 I believe. The oil fill cap is in the rear of the motor.


Sounds like it. I would do a compression test.


----------



## karmakoin (Aug 31, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like it. I would do a compression test.


would you happen to know the proper psi range for a good piston? Is it still 160-170?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was under the impression the coil pack was one unit.


----------



## karmakoin (Aug 31, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> I was under the impression the coil pack was one unit.


that’s what I’m thinking as well, but doesn’t make sense for the misfire to remain on cylinder 2 if the coil pack is the culprit. Will have to do the compression test and see what readings I get


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

1 problem has been the spring not installed correctly. 
Another problem has been torn boot.

Something to consider while you're in there diagnosing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> I was under the impression the coil pack was one unit.


Gen 2 have individual coil on plug packs for each cylinder



karmakoin said:


> would you happen to know the proper psi range for a good piston? Is it still 160-170?


150 is fine. You'll know if it cracked one, though. It is usually #1, though.


----------

